# Audi Sport Begins Testing 2012 LMP1 Evolution in Sebring



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi Sport is intensively preparing for the 2012 sports prototype season. A test team has started the next trial phase of the LMP1 sports car for the 2012 season in the United States this week.

* Full Story + Pics *


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*.*

Pretty cool. :beer:


----------



## sweetumair (Dec 15, 2011)

*Audi is rocking this world*

No doubt about that Audi is a great company and Audi Sport would be awesome because Audi is rocking this world.


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

*New car codenamed "R18H" - Hybrid technology on the way ?*

There is some information around suggesting that the revised R18, apparently codenamed "R18H", would incorporate hybrid technology, presumably a KERS-like energy recovery system:
http://auto-racing.speedtv.com/article/le-mans-revised-audi-r18-testing-at-sebring/

I trust that Audi are seriously contemplating to bring hybrid technology to Le Mans considering that Toyota is doing the same and that Peugeot have also been testing this technology on the track.


----------



## JETrick (Jan 4, 2001)

Come join me and my crew at CAMP RICK this year to see see this beast run at the 60th running of the 12 hours at Sebring! 

click the link below for details! 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...f-SEBRING-2012-Roll-Call-Come-join-CAMP-RICK!


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

"Hybrid or not hybrid, that is the question"... 

I am eager to learn more about Audi's plans for the upcoming 2012 WEC and Le Mans race (hybrid on the way ? Three, or maybe four cars at Le Mans ?). Information is still very limited at the moment. A test in Sebring... A recent track test (or PR work) at Yas Marina... Very limited information available... That's quite frustrating ! 

I trust that we shall learn a bit more about all this at the occasion of the ACO conference scheduled this Thursday. 

Just hope that Audi will not make any shock announcement like Peugeot did a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Information is definitely coming over today. Audi Sport has confirmed that much will be revealed via social media. We'll post as soon as we have it.


----------

